# When to put the must in the barrel



## gfmonk (Sep 24, 2012)

My first kit, CC Lodi Old Vine Zin, has stopped fermenting and I have now put the finings in to clear the wine, The instructions say to wait 20 days and then bottle. Instead I bought an oak barrel and I want to age in the oak barrel first. My question is how long after I put the finings in should I wait before racking it to the barrel? 

Thanks!!


----------



## robie (Sep 24, 2012)

You can put it in anytime after adding the clarifiers. Me, I always like for the wine to clear fairly well before I rack the wine into the barrel, so I don't create as big a mess in the barrel.

When you consider many commercial wines go into the barrel without any finings, it's obvious they drop everything while in there.


----------



## gfmonk (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks robie , I think I'll wait a few days at least to have as much drop in the secondary as possible.


----------



## BeerAlchemist (Oct 11, 2012)

Would there be anything wrong with ignoring the fining agents and going to barrel?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 11, 2012)

No, not normally. Kit wines are different from fresh grapes when your talking clearing. Some times they can be a real somebitch. Just for that reason I would wait on any kit wine to be clear before putting into the barrel. There is plenty of time if you consider you have at least 18 mo before you will drink it.


----------



## gfmonk (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm ready to put my wine into my oak barrel. It's been in the secondary for about 25 days and is clear. Is there anything that I need to do besides rack into the barrel. I've seen some mention of so2 levels. Do I need to measure the so2 levels before I rack it? 

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## FrankR (Oct 20, 2012)

gfmonk said:


> My first kit, CC Lodi Old Vine Zin, has stopped fermenting and I have now put the finings in to clear the wine, The instructions say to wait 20 days and then bottle. Instead I bought an oak barrel and I want to age in the oak barrel first. My question is how long after I put the finings in should I wait before racking it to the barrel?
> 
> Thanks!!



I usually don't clarify the wIne before going into the barrel. I do rack it off any lees that has settled. Wouldn't it be beneficial to have the wine sit on the finer lees for at least some of the barrel aging?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 21, 2012)

No need to measure SO2 before hand. Just make sure you have added the Sulfites before you transfer into the barrel.

As far wine sitting on "finer" lees, just remember that those fines will end up on the bottom the the barrel and will need to be removed from the barrel one way or another. You don't want them plugging up a good portion of the barrel.


----------



## gfmonk (Oct 21, 2012)

I put sulfites into the secondary fermenter, do I need to add more in the barrel?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 21, 2012)

A small barrel will eat up free SO2 like there is no tomorrow. You will not only need to add fairly large doses when you rack out of the barrel but you will also need an accurate way of testing for SO2 levels as well as pH.


----------



## gfmonk (Oct 21, 2012)

First, thanks for the information Mike.

I have a meter to read SO2, TA and PH. How often should I test and what should the levels be at?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 21, 2012)

Depends on how old your barrel is and how long it will stay in. If its only in a for say less than 12 weeks I would just test it once you rack it back to glass. If it is staying in longer say 4-6 months (older barrel) then you would want to check it mid way through and add a top up dose based on the measurement. 

SO2 levels are based on the pH of the wine. Use the Sulfite Calculator on the winemaker mag site for the most accurate SO2 levels for your wine.


----------



## gfmonk (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a new barrel so it will only stay in the barrel for 4 weeks initially. I have seen posts where people put the wine back into the barrel after bulk aging.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 22, 2012)

I do that all the time with my barrels. Run 3-4 batches through it and then rotate the ones that were only in for a short time back through for a little more evaporation/concentration/micro-ox.....


----------



## robie (Oct 22, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> I do that all the time with my barrels. Run 3-4 batches through it and then rotate the ones that were only in for a short time back through for a little more evaporation/concentration/micro-ox.....




Yes sir, I agree. Do that, myself! Otherwise it's hard to get the advantages of micro-oxidation and concentration in a new barrel. There be more there than just oak flavor.


----------

